# bought black sandblasting sand and it STINKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## roffels (Jul 27, 2010)

ok so i got my black sand blasting sand and i washed it for 5 hours yesterday and it still smells like rotting eggs ... its smelling up the whole house !! any idea why or how to get rid of this smell? ....the sand is absolutely clean i spent 15-30 minutes cleaning each bucket (that was maybe 4-5 pounds of sand at a time) and then i emptied all the sand into one big bucket and gave it another big cleaning there! and yet its still smells baaaaaaaaaad :lol: :-? please help!

Thanks alot!
Roffels


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Interesting. I have no smell with mine. What brand do you have? Is this the one from TSC?


----------



## roffels (Jul 27, 2010)

ya its from TSC and its like K & E brand? idk but it stinks lol smells like eggs ... its actually eally nice tho not sharp and a fairly large grit


----------



## seachicken (Nov 5, 2009)

i would think about seeing if you can't take it back. Mine never had any smell. Only problem i have is that it likes to get sucked up when doing water changes but i really isn't that much.


----------



## roffels (Jul 27, 2010)

cant take sand back  at all what so ever pretty sure its final sale ... its all ready in the tank and dosnt really smell any more so im happy and it looks great ....... mine looks to be of a heavier kind because no problems with the filters yet and when i stir it up it dosnt stay up very long


----------



## ShagPower (Mar 11, 2010)

That rotten egg smell is usually hydrogen sulfide. It's common in some peoples water, especially well water. I don't know why the sand would smell, did it stink before washing?


----------



## roffels (Jul 27, 2010)

no it didnt smell before and i live on well water and it does smell of rotten egg ..... maybe its not the sand maybe just the water ... or something really brought the smell out from mixing the sand and water


----------



## ShagPower (Mar 11, 2010)

roffels said:


> no it didnt smell before and i live on well water and it does smell of rotten egg ..... maybe its not the sand maybe just the water ... or something really brought the smell out from mixing the sand and water


yeah sounds like the water and sand combined caused the smell to increase. I wouldn't worry too much since the water is still good...but since I would rather be safe than sorry I would cycle the tank a bit and see if there are any unusual changes.


----------



## seachicken (Nov 5, 2009)

I didn't think you could take it back but it sounds like everything will work out. Mine is pretty heavy too but when i vacuum out the substrate the very fine particles like to make their way out of the tank. Never had a problem with it getting into my filter.

I have never had any problems with the fish getting cutt by digging either. I have a mix of blasting sand and corol and i realy like the way it looks.


----------



## roffels (Jul 27, 2010)

nice ... i bought 100 pounds of sand and 1 50 pound bag filled the bottom


----------



## dark SSide (Feb 12, 2010)

Where are you getting this sandblasting sand from? I have called all the big box stores ie lowes, home depot, and nobody knows where I can get it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## roffels (Jul 27, 2010)

i got it from TSC im from canada and im not sure if there are TSC in america but i dont see why not


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Blasting sand is available from any store that sells restoration materials.


----------

